# Cinesamples: Cineperc. Still worth the money?



## jononotbono (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm looking at buying a few new Perc libraries this month and one in particular that I've been pondering for a while is Cinesample Cineperc. It seems like a large collection of different percussion and a few people have said to me that it's a flexible library with the different mic positions.

I own Strikeforce and HZ Perc (to name a couple) and I'm thinking this could be a perfect accompaniment to my collection as looking at the instrument list it goes from Orchestral Perc to Big cinematic stuff which would be very handy for some of the film and tv stuff I'm doing.

The library has been out for quite a few years now. With so much competition out there, is it still a good purchase? Is it flexible? I'm kind of avoiding any libraries that have a unique sound, for example, Damage, as that kind of thing is quite easy to identify in so many people's music.

Thanks


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 10, 2019)

Cineperc is the king of conventional/orchestral percussion. It's pricey though, so I would wait for a sale.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 10, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Cineperc is the king of conventional/orchestral percussion. It's pricey though, so I would wait for a sale.



I can get 50% off as a student. Thanks man, I will buy it in the next couple of weeks then!


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 10, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> I can get 50% off as a student. Thanks man, I will buy it in the next couple of weeks then!


Major score! Go for it!!!


----------



## maxime77 (Feb 10, 2019)

I still think CinePerc is one of the best recorded percussion library available, Dennis Sands did a great job. No matter how old, a good recorded library (especially percussion) will always sound good (like EWQLSO).


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 10, 2019)

Definitely my go-to percussion library for orchestral cinematic music. The Hollywood flavour and room ambience is unmatched, in my opinion. I got the 50% EDU off as well, so it's a no-brainer!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 10, 2019)

It's a very good library, and I agree with maxime77 that there's nothing to say "old" libraries are no longer any good - in fact there are some Giga ones that are still great (Larry Seyer bass, his drums, Cool Vibes, and the Notre Dame de Budapest organ, for just a few examples).

But I'm not sure I'd call it orchestral percussion, because it doesn't have the standard orchestral instruments - snare, BD, timps, chimes, glock, xylophone, cymbals, etc.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 10, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It's a very good library, and I agree with maxime77 that there's nothing to say "old" libraries are no longer any good - in fact there are some Giga ones that are still great (Larry Seyer bass, his drums, Cool Vibes, and the Notre Dame de Budapest organ, for just a few examples).
> 
> But I'm not sure I'd call it orchestral percussion, because it doesn't have the standard orchestral instruments - snare, BD, timps, chimes, glock, xylophone, cymbals, etc.


It actually does Nick - the CORE version contains all of the standard orchestral percussion instruments you'd use in a typical orchestral cue.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 10, 2019)

It's the best traditional orchestral percussion on the market and some! That stage will suck any other library onto it and only make your compositions sound better!! A must have! +1


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 10, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> It actually does Nick - the CORE version contains all of the standard orchestral percussion instruments you'd use in a typical orchestral cue.



Okay, then I must not have the CORE version. Sorry about that.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 11, 2019)

maxime77 said:


> I still think CinePerc is one of the best recorded percussion library available, Dennis Sands did a great job. No matter how old, a good recorded library (especially percussion) will always sound good (like EWQLSO).



Yes, a well recorded library will always sound good. This is true.

However, older libraries often don’t have what we have now. For example, many round robins, dynamic layers and better scripting. That’s what I’m referring to when’s i use the word “old”. Not the actual recordings of the samples.

I’ll be buying this very soon.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 11, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Okay, then I must not have the CORE version. Sorry about that.



Cine Perc has has 4 libraries combined and Orchestral perc is included. It’s why the price is higher than many Perc libraries. Just by the sheer selection of different instruments.


----------



## Haakond (Feb 11, 2019)

I love Cineperc!


----------



## boxheadboy50 (Feb 11, 2019)

This is actually going to be my next perc buy. The Spitfire Thunderbolt sale almost had me with their percussion library being part of it... but I think I'll save my pennies for CinePerc.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 11, 2019)

CinePerc will never get dated. If it's good, it's good, and it is.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 11, 2019)

I will say that I do like some of the melodic perc from SA's Redux a bit more than Cineperc, but Cineperc's snares, cymbals, timpani, etc, are just so damn satisfying.


----------



## Brian Nowak (Feb 11, 2019)

Yeah Spitfire almost had me with the Burgess percussion but I'm just going to wait for the next big Cinesamples sale and go for it. I have Berlin Percussion and a handful of epic stuff. I feel like Cineperc will fill in a bunch of stuff and also compensate for some of the stuff Berlin isn't so great about (noise issues on a lot of the tonal stuff).


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 11, 2019)

Cinesamples' BEST library for sure. On their next BIG sale I just might pick up ALL of Cineperc.


----------



## catsass (Feb 11, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Cineperc is the king of conventional/orchestral percussion. It's pricey though, so I would wait for a sale.


And there you have it - a one week percussion sale:
https://cinesamples.com/category/percussion


----------



## AllanH (Feb 11, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Cinesamples' BEST library for sure. On their next BIG sale I just might pick up ALL of Cineperc.



That might be the next few days. It looks like up to 40% off.


----------



## JeffvR (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes it's very good!


----------



## mgpqa1 (Feb 11, 2019)

catsass said:


> And there you have it - a one week percussion sale:
> https://cinesamples.com/category/percussion



Man, if only that 40% off could also apply towards upgrades (I have core and pro), but my upgrade discount is still a little too expensive for me ($399 to complete the collection).


----------



## benmrx (Feb 11, 2019)

mgpqa1 said:


> Man, if only that 40% off could also apply towards upgrades (I have core and pro), but my upgrade discount is still a little too expensive for me ($399 to complete the collection).


Same. FWIW Cineperc Core + Spitfire Joby percussion is a wonderful sound.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 11, 2019)

catsass said:


> And there you have it - a one week percussion sale:
> https://cinesamples.com/category/percussion


@jononotbono made this happen!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 11, 2019)

AllanH said:


> That might be the next few days. It looks like up to 40% off.


I wonder how to calculate this sale if I currently own Cineperc CORE - ONLY. I think they combined ALL the cineperc libraries sometime back. I'll have to check out the site.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 11, 2019)

benmrx said:


> Same. FWIW Cineperc Core + Spitfire Joby percussion is a wonderful sound.


Yea a little confusing. I own CORE and my price for the COMPLETE set is $599 (with code they provide in my user area). YET I could buy the complete set today for $479 on this sale...……….hmmm. Code provided looks to NOT affect pricing at checkout????


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 11, 2019)

Mike Fox said:


> Cineperc is the king of conventional/orchestral percussion. It's pricey though, so I would wait for a sale.



just went on sale 40% off today. lol


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 11, 2019)

Seems like Black Friday sales don't mean as much...there have been more sales that are just as good, or better after the holidays, than before.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 11, 2019)

Haha! Yeah, speak of the devil and all that!


----------



## LondonMike (Feb 11, 2019)

I have the core library only and find it always does the job in whatever context or style I need it to. Glock, Xylo, Timps, Tamb... they always seem to sit nicely in the mix.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 11, 2019)

BTW, Spitfire has their percussion library also on sale for 40% off at the moment. Might be worth checking them out as well.


----------



## Jazzy_Joe (Feb 11, 2019)

I have both Cineperc and Spitfire Percussion, and I honestly use Cineperc 90% of the time, it just sits better with other libraries. I love the sound of Spitfire, and want to use them, but they are just a bit too wet for me. I also find Cinepercs aux instruments really useful, and a huge collection to boot!


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 11, 2019)

Jazzy_Joe said:


> I have both Cineperc and Spitfire Percussion, and I honestly use Cineperc 90% of the time, it just sits better with other libraries. I love the sound of Spitfire, and want to use them, but they are just a bit too wet for me. I also find Cinepercs aux instruments really useful, and a huge collection to boot!



Cineperc is also way more expensive. I'm sure it's worth it, and I too would love to have it...even at my EDU discount it still come to $400 for the library. Wish they'd have a core version.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 11, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Yea a little confusing. I own CORE and my price for the COMPLETE set is $599 (with code they provide in my user area). YET I could buy the complete set today for $479 on this sale...……….hmmm. Code provided looks to NOT affect pricing at checkout????




You might want to contact them about this and ask if they can adjust this considering the sale.
I've always found Cinesamples to be a great company w/ customer service as well as creating great products.
It can't hurt to ask them about this.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 11, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> You might want to contact them about this and ask if they can adjust this considering the sale.
> I've always found Cinesamples to be a great company w/ customer service as well as creating great products.
> It can't hurt to ask them about this.


Thanks just issued the support ticket - let's see what they say. For those owners BEYOND the 'Core' - worth it - at the sale price? In the past I never felt those things beyond 'core' where a must-have. But, I could be convinced...


----------



## Studio E (Feb 11, 2019)

And just like that, there’s another library that I had no idea even existed until now, and that I’m absolutely SURE I need, but I can’t really say why, lol.


----------



## Ihnoc (Feb 11, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Definitely my go-to percussion library for orchestral cinematic music. The Hollywood flavour and room ambience is unmatched, in my opinion. I got the 50% EDU off as well, so it's a no-brainer!



Got to ask; you have Berlin Percussion right, Chris? How does CinePerc and Berlin stack up in your uses?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 11, 2019)

For those BEYOND Core - happy with the 3 different mallet types for the timps? Core only has one (Timpani) - (probably med)


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 11, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> You might want to contact them about this and ask if they can adjust this considering the sale.
> I've always found Cinesamples to be a great company w/ customer service as well as creating great products.
> It can't hurt to ask them about this.



Where did you get the "core" percussion from? They only have the $799 bundle, then a bunch of secondary libraries, but I do not see a core.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 11, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Where did you get the "core" percussion from? They only have the $799 bundle, then a bunch of secondary libraries, but I do not see a core.



I believe they used to be separate products but they all got bundled together


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 11, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> I believe they used to be separate products but they all got bundled together



damn..LOL Maybe one day.


----------



## boxheadboy50 (Feb 11, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Where did you get the "core" percussion from? They only have the $799 bundle, then a bunch of secondary libraries, but I do not see a core.


When CinePerc was first released 6 years ago, it came in 4 separate parts: Core, Pro, Epic, and Aux. They were all sold separately and had different instruments to serve their respective functions. Then about 3 years ago they combined it into one big library.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 11, 2019)

boxheadboy50 said:


> When CinePerc was first released 6 years ago, it came in 4 separate parts: Core, Pro, Epic, and Aux. They were all sold separately and had different instruments to serve their respective functions. Then about 3 years ago they combined it into one big library.



Why on earth? LOL Why limit their potential customers to make an $800 library instead...:(


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 11, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> I believe they used to be separate products but they all got bundled together


Yes, I bought the original Core package, that covers all the standard orchestral percussions. It was the biggest one. There is an upgrade path for me, if I want the full CinePerc package. But I hear they changed the mapping for more consistency in the full version.


----------



## richardt4520 (Feb 11, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Why on earth? LOL Why limit their potential customers to make an $800 library instead...:(



Totally agree! Core is the only one I'm really excited about so I would've sprung for that. I just don't need all the other stuff.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 11, 2019)

The only thing that CORE does NOT have is multiple 'hardness' mallets for the timps. Just wondering it that is worth the upgrade/sale?????


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 11, 2019)

Ihnoc said:


> Got to ask; you have Berlin Percussion right, Chris? How does CinePerc and Berlin stack up in your uses?


Yes I do indeed. I use Berlin for more classical-type music, stuff that’s less cinematic and ‘epic’ in nature. It has a really detailed sound that works well exposed


----------



## Inceptic (Feb 11, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> Why on earth? LOL Why limit their potential customers to make an $800 library instead...:(



Really dumb move IMO, especially since I still feel the sting for having bought Cinestrings. Getting me to pony up another several hundred dollars on a second library from them will probably not happen.


----------



## boxheadboy50 (Feb 11, 2019)

Inceptic said:


> Really dumb move IMO, especially since I still feel the sting for having bought Cinestrings. Getting me to pony up another several hundred dollars on a second library from them will probably not happen.


Do you not like CineStrings?


----------



## Henu (Feb 11, 2019)

The sound of Cinestrings is great, and it's a really awesome library especially for more bold-sounding stuff, but the playability, legatos and buggy scripting makes the library very frustrating to deal with. Just like Cinewinds, basically.


----------



## Haakond (Feb 12, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> The only thing that CORE does NOT have is multiple 'hardness' mallets for the timps. Just wondering it that is worth the upgrade/sale?????



The «standard» is the best and most versatile, but the hard mallets are really good when you need the extra punch! Not sure if it is worth an upgrade just for those mallets, though


----------



## Robo Rivard (Feb 12, 2019)

richardt4520 said:


> Totally agree! Core is the only one I'm really excited about so I would've sprung for that. I just don't need all the other stuff.


The Toontrack "Orchestral Percussions" might be what you have been waiting for... It requires Superior Drummer 3...


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 12, 2019)

Henu said:


> The sound of Cinestrings is great, and it's a really awesome library especially for more bold-sounding stuff, but the playability, legatos and buggy scripting makes the library very frustrating to deal with. Just like Cinewinds, basically.



I’ve had very minor issues on Pro Tools. I also have their solo strings and the sound as you said, is really great. My issue with Cinestrings is the damn noise. They told me a while ago they’re working on a cleanup as they did for the solo library, but hasn’t happened, and not sure it will.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 12, 2019)

Haakond said:


> The «standard» is the best and most versatile, but the hard mallets are really good when you need the extra punch! Not sure if it is worth an upgrade just for those mallets, though


Probably right. The only other thing that was 'interesting' was the celeste and maybe low chimes - but for a few hundred????? Having said all this CORE really is good.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 12, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Okay, then I must not have the CORE version. Sorry about that.



Wow. Time to get it. It is an awesome library. Bass drums are still the best out there. Timps great too. So much to like about CinePerc.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 12, 2019)

Simon Ravn said:


> Wow. Time to get it. It is an awesome library. Bass drums are still the best out there. Timps great too. So much to like about CinePerc.


Simon - do you have the samples BEYOND the 'Core'? Useful? I am 'mixing and matching' currently a lot for my orch perc - wouldn't mind to keep that section 'mostly' one room though.


----------



## Jazzy_Joe (Feb 12, 2019)

Yes bass drums are also great and can punch in a mix, not to mention the monster low hits library, pretty epic!


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 12, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Simon - do you have the samples BEYOND the 'Core'? Useful? I am 'mixing and matching' currently a lot for my orch perc - wouldn't mind to keep that section 'mostly' one room though.



Hi Rob. No, I was never too tempted to get the extensions. Didn't really seem like something I needed.


----------



## Inceptic (Feb 12, 2019)

boxheadboy50 said:


> Do you not like CineStrings?


No. As others have said, noise and script issues. I haven't heard anything negative about CinePerc; I just wish I could buy a smaller subset to give Cinesamples a second chance.


----------



## Brian Nowak (Feb 12, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> The Toontrack "Orchestral Percussions" might be what you have been waiting for... It requires Superior Drummer 3...



I am curious to see what they pull off. I was not impressed at all with their "action" release, but I suppose this will be more in line with their superior drums type of thing. 

The other thing that makes me hesitate is that it's being recorded in a studio. Not in a hall or even in a drier scoring stage. So I'll be really curious to see how it turns out in terms of placing things, overall tone, etc.


----------



## Haakond (Feb 12, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Probably right. The only other thing that was 'interesting' was the celeste and maybe low chimes - but for a few hundred????? Having said all this CORE really is good.



I love the celeste! Very easy to get in the orchestra, or as a solo instrument. To bad they dont sell it separatly anymore. CORE and PRO are great, but there is so many instruments from EPIC and AUX I’ll probably never use


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 12, 2019)

anyone have also the EW hollywood percussion? how does it compare? (besides play)


----------



## mgpqa1 (Feb 12, 2019)

Haakond said:


> ...CORE and PRO are great, but there is so many instruments from EPIC and AUX I’ll probably never use


This is where I'm kind of "stuck" as well. I own both CORE and PRO, but it'll cost me $399 to complete the collection with the upgrades (e.g., Kontakt Player version, ensemble patch, remappings) and I don't think I'll use anything from EPIC or AUX.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 13, 2019)

Simon Ravn said:


> Hi Rob. No, I was never too tempted to get the extensions. Didn't really seem like something I needed.


Thanks Simon.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 13, 2019)

Haakond said:


> I love the celeste! Very easy to get in the orchestra, or as a solo instrument. To bad they dont sell it separatly anymore. CORE and PRO are great, but there is so many instruments from EPIC and AUX I’ll probably never use


Thanks for this. I am STILL using VSL's Celeste - the standard and soft version on that library just hasn't been beat - Always on the lookout for one that is recorded in the right space though (goldy locks - not to dry not to wet.)


----------



## benmrx (Feb 13, 2019)

FWIW, the Celeste in Spitfires Joby Percussion is absolutely beautiful. Maybe a tad on the wet side for some.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 13, 2019)

benmrx said:


> FWIW, the Celeste in Spitfires Joby Percussion is absolutely beautiful. Maybe a tad on the wet side for some.


Yea I like it for 'some' things. But just a tad wet for most projects. To get it drier with mics causes the 'tone' to go south for me. :( That really is a tough instrument to capture right IMHO.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 13, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> anyone have also the EW hollywood percussion? how does it compare? (besides play)


I have it. The clarity is really nice, but I actually like SO perc more.


----------



## Consona (Feb 13, 2019)

Timpani seems to be all over the place. I louded the soft mallets, some RRs are way quieter than the rest, so making a consistent line is just impossible; then I played D, a first note I hit, with medium mallets and there are some tuning issues, what a mess.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 13, 2019)

Consona said:


> Timpani seems to be all over the place. I louded the soft mallets, some RRs are way quieter than the rest, so making a consistent line is just impossible; then I played D, a first note I hit, with medium mallets and there are some tuning issues, what a mess.


VERY helpful. The "Standard" issue timp on the Core doesn't seem to have these issues (it really is quite good). I am already over-worked - don't need MORE to do. Thanks again.


----------



## Consona (Feb 13, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> VERY helpful. The "Standard" issue timp on the Core doesn't seem to have these issues (it really is quite good). I am already over-worked - don't need MORE to do. Thanks again.


Those were Core timpani. There are some other CinePerc timpani?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 13, 2019)

Consona said:


> Those were Core timpani. There are some other CinePerc timpani?


Yes - they have 'soft' and 'hard' (as well as med) mallets ones. I am assuming that CORE was med.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 13, 2019)

Just to be clear - my copy of CP CORE - has ONLY 

01 Timpani (doesn't say 'soft')
02 Timpani FX

That's it. How are you 'seeing' soft on your CORE?


----------



## Henu (Feb 13, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> My issue with Cinestrings is the damn noise.



I kind of _like_ that noise. :D


----------



## Consona (Feb 13, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Just to be clear - my copy of CP CORE - has ONLY
> 
> 01 Timpani (doesn't say 'soft')
> 02 Timpani FX
> ...


When I load up my Timpani Core patch, next to the Mixer button on the left there's a Mapping button, there I can set up which velocity values trigger which maller. And I can select "Custom map", then select "velocity" from the menu next to the mallet type I want to play, while leaving all those other mallet types disabled and it uses only the mallet type I selected.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 13, 2019)

Consona said:


> When I load up my Timpani Core patch, next to the Mixer button on the left there's a Mapping button, there I can set up which velocity values trigger which maller. And I can select "Custom map", then select "velocity" from the menu next to the mallet type I want to play, while leaving all those other mallet types disabled and it uses only the mallet type I selected.


OK - that's cool. Maybe I should read the manual every once in a while.  I guess I hadn't noticed the problem you mention before.


----------



## Consona (Feb 13, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> OK - that's cool. Maybe I should read the manual every once in a while.  I guess I hadn't noticed the problem you mention before.


I have 1.1 version. Maybe I should try to reinstall it or something.

Try to play at very low velocity a lot of the same notes in a row, interested if you notice that problem. Or that middle D note with medium mallets, the pitch floats here and there, it's definitely not only D.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 13, 2019)

Ok - not sure my version but I'll check that out tomorrow. thanks.


----------



## jaketanner (Feb 13, 2019)

Henu said:


> I kind of _like_ that noise. :D



The noise after the sample has been released is a lot. Might not be so bad in the arrangement, but definitely should not be there.. LOL


----------



## leon chevalier (Feb 14, 2019)

It's on sale ! 
https://cinesamples.com/product/cineperc


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 19, 2019)

Ok, we only we live once so...

Wishing my Isle of Wight internet connection would hurry up. These 100+gb downloads are taking their time haha


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Feb 19, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Ok, we only we live once so...
> 
> Wishing my Isle of Wight internet connection would hurry up. These 100+gb downloads are taking their time haha



omg..jono..are you buying of the whole sample market?


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 21, 2019)

What is it with Continuata Connect. I've left my computer on for a couple of days downloading Cineperc and I check on it this morning and it's frozen. So I restart it, hit the download button and it crashes. Every time. Hitting Shift and reset leads to crashing. The only way to get it to download agin was by choosing a new folder (on same drive) and restarting the whole download again. Ridiculous.

I guess I had better buy a new sample library whilst I wait for this beast to download. haha


----------



## URL (Feb 21, 2019)

SSD is cheaper now so...


----------



## maxime77 (Feb 21, 2019)

Here's a very interesting video for sample lovers in which Wilbert Roget II (Call of Duty WWII) talks about his use of sample libraries and how he mixes them with live players. When asked at the end which percussion library he uses, he says CinePerc is the best 

He uses Reaper and usually scores an entire score in just one single Reaper project.

https://www.gdcvault.com/play/1023727/AAA-Virtual-Orchestration-on-an


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 21, 2019)

Finally in business! This is going to be fun trying this out!


----------



## dariusofwest (Feb 21, 2019)

maxime77 said:


> Here's a very interesting video for sample lovers in which Wilbert Roget II (Call of Duty WWII) talks about his use of sample libraries and how he mixes them with live players. When asked at the end which percussion library he uses, he says CinePerc is the best
> 
> He uses Reaper and usually scores an entire score in just one single Reaper project.
> 
> https://www.gdcvault.com/play/1023727/AAA-Virtual-Orchestration-on-an



Love that video! :D


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 21, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Finally in business! This is going to be fun trying this out!


The multiple mics are really nice, I’d suggest checking them out. In some cases there is a sub track that adds a great boom not in the mix.

I usually remove the reverb too. The room is nice. Only downside to Cineperc is it doesn’t work great for hybrid/ trailer tracks. I suppose I need strikeforce for that.


----------



## jononotbono (Feb 21, 2019)

X-Bassist said:


> The multiple mics are really nice, I’d suggest checking them out. In some cases there is a sub track that adds a great boom not in the mix.
> 
> I usually remove the reverb too. The room is nice. Only downside to Cineperc is it doesn’t work great for hybrid/ trailer tracks. I suppose I need strikeforce for that.



Strikeforce is perfect for hybrid/trailer/anything that isn't supposed to be acoustic. It's a great perc library. And to be honest, how they have they dynamic layers mapped across keyboard, I wish that was in everything. Very quick to get results when using a crap controller keyboard with bad velocity response. Which reminds me, the next thing I buy is an NI Kontrol S61 mk2 as I reckon that will be just such a great controller for playing perc on (and for a synth action). 

I've already been listening to the patches with just the Close mic. Loving it. The Castanets piqued my interest but the Typewriter got my attention.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 21, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Strikeforce is perfect for hybrid/trailer/anything that isn't supposed to be acoustic. It's a great perc library. And to be honest, how they have they dynamic layers mapped across keyboard, I wish that was in everything. Very quick to get results when using a crap controller keyboard with bad velocity response. Which reminds me, the next thing I buy is an NI Kontrol S61 mk2 as I reckon that will be just such a great controller for playing perc on (and for a synth action).
> 
> I've already been listening to the patches with just the Close mic. Loving it. The Castanets piqued my interest but the Typewriter got my attention.



Cool. Don't forget to check out the other mics, especially on bigger drums. Like on brass, the room can add a lot of meat to the sound.


----------



## Consona (Feb 22, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Finally in business! This is going to be fun trying this out!


What's this "OP01 Timpani - Soft Mallets" patchs? Do I have to own the full collection to have that or what?


----------



## boxheadboy50 (Feb 22, 2019)

jononotbono said:


> Finally in business! This is going to be fun trying this out!


I'm so friggin' jealous of you right now! I wish I had the funds for CinePerc... for now I'll just eyeball Rhapsody Percussion...


----------



## Jazzy_Joe (Feb 23, 2019)

X-Bassist said:


> The multiple mics are really nice, I’d suggest checking them out. In some cases there is a sub track that adds a great boom not in the mix.
> 
> I usually remove the reverb too. The room is nice. Only downside to Cineperc is it doesn’t work great for hybrid/ trailer tracks. I suppose I need strikeforce for that.



I find adding an exciter really gives CinePerc a nice crack and sizzle if you are going for Hybrid style sounds! Waves one is good, and also the one that comes with Ozone.


----------



## J Slater (Feb 23, 2019)

Before I buy it, this isn't a locked library, is it? I need to be able to tweak tunings and other parameters.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 23, 2019)

The sale is over and it looks like Cineperc is $700. Did they lower the price? I could have sworn it was ~$900 before.


----------



## mgpqa1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> The sale is over and it looks like Cineperc is $700. Did they lower the price? I could have sworn it was ~$900 before.


I'm not sure if it ever hit $900, but it looks like it was definitely more than $700 in the past: https://web.archive.org/web/20180129010519/https://cinesamples.com/product/cineperc


----------



## Inceptic (Feb 24, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> The sale is over and it looks like Cineperc is $700. Did they lower the price? I could have sworn it was ~$900 before.



They did lower the price. According to my 2018 Black Friday Excel, it was $799, in line with the archive link posted by @mgpqa1.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 24, 2019)

J Slater said:


> Before I buy it, this isn't a locked library, is it? I need to be able to tweak tunings and other parameters.


I don't remember it being locked.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Apr 29, 2020)

Has anybody else noticed with the timpani that if you play 4 soft mallet hits in a row at a soft dynamic, there's one note at a much louder dynamic that sticks out? Kinda hard to use the soft mallets.


----------



## Haakond (Apr 29, 2020)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Has anybody else noticed with the timpani that if you play 4 soft mallet hits in a row at a soft dynamic, there's one note at a much louder dynamic that sticks out? Kinda hard to use the soft mallets.


Yes, that drove me insane. But I saw somewhere here that it is a bug, and Cinesamples are fixing it.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Apr 29, 2020)

Haakond said:


> Yes, that drove me insane. But I saw somewhere here that it is a bug, and Cinesamples are fixing it.


Oh really? in this thread? I hope they are fixing it. I completely avoid using the soft mallets now.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 29, 2020)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Oh really? in this thread? I hope they are fixing it. I completely avoid using the soft mallets now.



I've shaped the vol curve (for that RR) since forever. But really wish they would take care of this.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Apr 29, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> I've shaped the vol curve (for that RR) since forever. But really wish they would take care of this.


How would one shape the volume curve? does it work as a decent temporary fix?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 29, 2020)

basically anything that sticks out in a non-musical way - CC7 control it down as needed (not perfect if the baked in sample is 'recorded' with greater velocity.) worse case - re-write the part (or use a different library.) I wish I could say 'I never write for my samples;


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Apr 29, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> basically anything that sticks out in a non-musical way - CC7 control it down as needed (not perfect if the baked in sample is 'recorded' with greater velocity.) worse case - re-write the part (or use a different library.) I wish I could say 'I never write for my samples;


Ahh I get you.


----------



## Haakond (Apr 29, 2020)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Oh really? in this thread? I hope they are fixing it. I completely avoid using the soft mallets now.


I saw it in this thread





Has anyone else had this issue with the Timpani in Cineperc?


The soft mallets- I can't seem to get a proper velocity response out of them. Playing the same note at the exact same velocity yields wild differences in dynamics. It seems to have something to do with round robins, as it goes in a 5 note cycle. I've deleted the Kontakt instance and reloaded it...




vi-control.net


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 29, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> Finally in business! This is going to be fun trying this out!


hi..I am literally about to buy it as well.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Apr 29, 2020)

I read that there are timpani dampening in Cineperc, but I can't figure out how. In True Strike you move the modwheel up or down for a dampened note. Any ideas? I read the manual, but I can't find much about what I'm looking for.


----------



## Haakond (Apr 29, 2020)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> I read that there are timpani dampening in Cineperc, but I can't figure out how. In True Strike you move the modwheel up or down for a dampened note. Any ideas? I read the manual, but I can't find much about what I'm looking for.


Are you sure? Because I dont think it has dampening. I used CC7 to emulate the effect. I know Orchestral Tools timpani has "true dampening".


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Apr 29, 2020)

Haakond said:


> Are you sure? Because I dont think it has dampening. I used CC7 to emulate the effect. I know Orchestral Tools timpani has "true dampening".


Really? I read a review for the old Cineperc Core library that seemed to mention it here:








 [REVIEW] Cinesamples - CinePerc Core


[img] [img] Cinesamples - CinePerc Core Prologue Cinesamples began their business way back in 2007. In mid-2011, they came up with quite...




audiosex.pro





Here's a screengrab of what lead me to believe there was:


----------



## Haakond (Apr 29, 2020)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Really? I read a review for the old Cineperc Core library that seemed to mention it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, weird. I found this on Cinesamples Facebook page


----------



## tebling (Nov 19, 2020)

I thought I'd resurrect this thread now that CinePerc is on sale again, and ask a very specific question.

I've been using Rhapsody for orchestral perc and it's been great, but I think the CinePerc sound might be more of what I'm after.

One thing Rhapsody has is the ability to control a cymbal roll via mod wheel - and I *love* this feature because it lets me control the speed of a cresc. I didn't see any mention of this in the CinePerc manual, so is that something that is missing?


----------



## Henu (Nov 19, 2020)

It's there, don't worry!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 19, 2020)

tebling said:


> I thought I'd resurrect this thread now that CinePerc is on sale again, and ask a very specific question.
> 
> I've been using Rhapsody for orchestral perc and it's been great, but I think the CinePerc sound might be more of what I'm after.
> 
> One thing Rhapsody has is the ability to control a cymbal roll via mod wheel - and I *love* this feature because it lets me control the speed of a cresc. I didn't see any mention of this in the CinePerc manual, so is that something that is missing?


Cineperc would be a huge upgrade, and don't worry, it has plenty of those mod wheel rolls!


----------



## tebling (Nov 19, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Cineperc would be a huge upgrade, and don't worry, it has plenty of those mod wheel rolls!



Thanks @Mike Fox and @Henu for the confirmation! Purchase imminent


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 19, 2020)

as TrueStrike was already mentioned in this thread, I hope its ok to ask that one question here:

has TrueStrike mod-wheel rolls as well for cymbals and/or timpani?


----------



## zolhof (Nov 19, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> has TrueStrike mod-wheel rolls as well for cymbals and/or timpani?



Nope for the cymbals; however, the timpani rolls patch has a crescendo length assigned to the mod wheell.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Nov 19, 2020)

borisb2 said:


> as TrueStrike was already mentioned in this thread, I hope its ok to ask that one question here:
> 
> has TrueStrike mod-wheel rolls as well for cymbals and/or timpani?


it definitely does for timpani. I think the cymbals are all pre-recorded though. I don't like the cymbal rolls through modwheel in Cineperc anyway. They're not very smooth.


----------



## JonS (Nov 19, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> I'm looking at buying a few new Perc libraries this month and one in particular that I've been pondering for a while is Cinesample Cineperc. It seems like a large collection of different percussion and a few people have said to me that it's a flexible library with the different mic positions.
> 
> I own Strikeforce and HZ Perc (to name a couple) and I'm thinking this could be a perfect accompaniment to my collection as looking at the instrument list it goes from Orchestral Perc to Big cinematic stuff which would be very handy for some of the film and tv stuff I'm doing.
> 
> ...


For 50% off or more, yes, IMHO Cineperc is worth it. Though, Synchron Percussion I & II are very good, so maybe save up for those.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 20, 2020)

You know that episode of How I Met Your Mother where they’re searching for that one specific burger restaurant the whole episode, then they finally find it and Regis Philbin exclaims “This is it!”

That was the moment of opening CinePerc for the first time and plonking a single finger down on the timpani patch for a hit.


----------



## Redavery (Jun 18, 2021)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Has anybody else noticed with the timpani that if you play 4 soft mallet hits in a row at a soft dynamic, there's one note at a much louder dynamic that sticks out? Kinda hard to use the soft mallets.


Its still not fixed :(


----------



## Negan_n_Lucille (Jun 18, 2021)

Hmmmm. Depends on your needs. For more pure orchestral score type stuff, perhaps toss in some other spitfire percussion libraries. For the big, bombastic stuff, for trailers, audio Imperia Cerberus, HY damage series, Strezov Sampling X3M is really huge sounding. Then toss some hits from libraries such as keepforest stuff and voila.


----------

